# Absicherung Sitop



## Anonymous (13 April 2005)

hallo,
hat jemand eine tabelle oder einen tip, wie ich ein sitop 10A, 20A  im eingang und ausgang richtig absicher?

danke


----------



## lorenz2512 (13 April 2005)

Hallo,
die Datenblätter geben da Auskunft, kommt jetzt drauf an was für eine, eine alte 24V/10A wird mit 10A LS mit C Charakteristik Primärseitig Abgesichert, wie gesagt Primär, sekundärseitig sind die Sitop kurzschlusssicher, das hängt dann vom Einsatzfall ab.
Also ein Blick in die Datenblätter hilft.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Anonymous (16 April 2005)

Nimm einen D-Leitungsschutzschalter (oder einen Motorschutzschalter bei 3-phas. Absicherung) und rechne Deinen Eingangsstrom nach der Formel I=P/U (1-phas.) bzw. I=P/3U. Diesen Stromwert brauchst Du für die Auslegung.

Am Ausgang nimmst Du entweder 90% vom Ausgangsstrom für den Leitungsschutzschalter (K- oder S- Charakteristik) oder besser mehrere Teilbereiche.

Ansonsten ruf bei Siemens an, die sagen Dir auch (unverbindlich :twisted:!) was der Eingang wirklich braucht.


----------



## ralfm (16 April 2005)

hippie schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ansonsten ruf bei Siemens an...



 Die sind nicht einmal in der Lage einen Katalog rauszuschicken. :x 

Sorry...das mußte jetzt sein.

Grüße
ralfm


----------



## edi (16 April 2005)

Hallo,

mit einen D Leistungsschalter seh ich schwarz.........
er löst im Kurzschlussfall erst beim 10..20 fachen des  Nennstrom aus.
Ich kenne zwar die technischen Daten deiner SITOP nicht,
glaube aber das sie garnicht soviel Strom aufbringen kann.... 

Murr-Elektronik ( und natürliche auch Andere ) bietet einstellbare 
elektronische " Sicherungen" an die auch eventuellen höheren
Einschaltströmen Rechnung tragen....
Hab das erst auf der Hannover-Messe gesehen..nicht schlecht

edi


----------



## edi (16 April 2005)

Hallo ,

hab ich wohl etwas zu schnell gelesen.
D-Leitungsschutzschalter war wohl für den Eingang vorgesehen.....
Bin trotzdem der Ansicht das D- Charakteristik weder am Eingang
noch am Ausgang etwas zu suchen haben.....
Hier mit Leitungsschutzschaltern zu arbeiten ( egal welche Charakteristik)
wird immer die ein oder anderen Probleme bringen.......

Was ist " S " Charakteristik ?

edi


----------



## Heinz (4 Mai 2005)

ralfm schrieb:
			
		

> hippie schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann gehe ins Internet unter www.ad.siemens.de und suche dort nach dem Handbuch. Die Primärabsicherung ist relativ unkritisch. Die Sekundäre habe ich regelmäßig fehlerhaft, bzw. ohne Funktion gesehen.

Das Problem ist die Strombegrenzung der Netzteile. 
Beispiel ein Sitop Netzteil 20A ist mit 2 10A B-Automaten abgesichert. Dieser Automat braucht ca. den 6 Fachen Nennstrom damit der Kurzschlussauslöser auslöst. Das Sitop liefert 20A und ist glücklich. Die Spannung ist ca. 0V und es fliessen 20A und irgendwann hat es die Sicherung über den thermischen Auslöser geschaft auszulösen. Der Schutz vor einen Spannungseinbruch im Kurzschlussfall ist dahin....


----------



## plc_tippser (4 Mai 2005)

Das Problem ist das I^t. Das Sitop schaltet sehr schnell ab, bevor einfache Sicherungen anfangen zu überlegen. ETA hat da auch etwas im Programm.

pt


----------



## Heinz (4 Mai 2005)

Das Teil von E-T-A macht einen sehr guten Eindruck.

Aber noch nicht eingesetzt.


----------



## Masch-Ing-Student (31 Mai 2006)

Hi
Ich beschäftige mich gerade mich elektronischen Schutzschaltern, welche teilweise hier erwähnt wurden.
Als Maschinenbaustudent, versteh ich leider vorerst noch nicht alle Elektro-Begriffe, also seid etwas nachsichtig bitte.
Zu meinen Fragen:

1. Geh ich richtig in der Annahme, dass diese Schutzschalter primär für den Leitungsschutz zuständig sind, was sich dann sekundär in einer höheren Anlagen-/Prozessverfügbarkeit bemerkbar macht? 

2. Also wenn ich jetzt eine SPS mit so ca. 128 I/O's habe und dazu 10 Aktoren und 5 Indikatoren(=Sensoren oder ?). Ich nehme jetzt an, dass nur Komponenten mit Betriebsspannung von 24V/DC vorhanden sind (SPS, Akt, Ind, nebenbei gibt es auch andere Betriebspannungen für SPS, Akt, Ind und wenn ja, wann/warum?)

3. Jetzt frag ich mich gerade, wieviele 20A Schalt-NT's und 6A E-T-A ESS-20 bzw. ESX-10 ich bräuchte, wenn ich die Anlage
a. Normengerecht und
b. auf hohe Verfügbarkeit
(c. auf was könnte/müsste man noch sichern?)
sichern will.

4. Oder anders gefragt, wie berechne ich aufgrund meiner Verbraucher die benötigte Anzahl NT's und Schutzschalter. Und welche Normen muss ich da beachten?

5. Was bringt mir die galvanische Trennung im ESS-20 im Vergleich zum ESX-10 (Kaufargument) ?

Bin für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.

Gruss

chris


----------



## Werner54 (31 Mai 2006)

Masch-Ing-Student schrieb:
			
		

> Also wenn ich jetzt eine SPS mit so ca. 128 I/O's habe und dazu 10 Aktoren und 5 Indikatoren(=Sensoren oder ?). ....Jetzt frag ich mich gerade, wieviele 20A Schalt-NT's und 6A E-T-A ESS-20 bzw. ESX-10 ich bräuchte....


 
Hallo!
Da könnte aber die Konsistenz der Eingänge verlorengehen!
Das ergibt bestimmt putzige Ergebnisse, wenn z.B. die Sicherung für die Eingänge E12.0 bis E15.7 auslöst und alle anderen Sicherungen halten durch.


----------



## Masch-Ing-Student (31 Mai 2006)

das habe ich jetzt aber nicht verstanden ...


----------



## knabi (31 Mai 2006)

Für die Sekundärkreise setze ich öfter SITOP-SELECT ein, 4 Kanäle mit einstellbarem Maximalstrom und Meldekontakt:

https://mall.automation.siemens.com/DE/guest/index.asp?aktPrim=0&nodeID=10031501&mlfb=6EP1961%2D2BA00&aktTab=4&lang=de


----------

